# WM Coral Baja presentation



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2021)

Just a heads up, the breakfast is a cold burrito from an unknown room, the pitch includes a Wyndham credit report authorization with the excuse that they ran out of their regular authorization forms to pull your account, Les the manager will try to explain it off as nothing to be concerned about and then he will start up with inflammatory rhetoric as he asks why you are here. The offer was 1500 points for 60 minutes which includes a cold burrito, lol. 

IMO, stay away. We lasted about 10 minutes before we walked out. Our sales woman was very nice but the entire experience seems very shady or unprofessional to us. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 8, 2021)

When the Major Hurricane hit several years ago closing Coral Baja for a year they lost all of their experienced sales staff - many of whom we knew. Some had transferred down from Oregon and Las Vegas. Our last experience several years ago was pretty bad. We got a long term Wyndham Employee that was just waiting for a GM position in Isle Mujeres or Zihuatanejo. If he does his GM Duties as well has his sales duties the resort is in trouble.

We only went because our friends that were with us wanted to go on a specific dinner cruise and they would give us 4 tickets and $150 Resort Credit. Most of our dinner cruise was spent just off shore from several of the resorts/hotels in Cabos San Lucas. It was a total bust.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> When the Major Hurricane hit several years ago closing Coral Baja for a year they lost all of their experienced sales staff - many of whom we knew. Some had transferred down from Oregon and Las Vegas. Our last experience several years ago was pretty bad. We got a long term Wyndham Employee that was just waiting for a GM position in Isle Mujeres or Zihuatanejo. If he does his GM Duties as well has his sales duties the resort is in trouble.
> 
> We only went because our friends that were with us wanted to go on a specific dinner cruise and they would give us 4 tickets and $150 Resort Credit. Most of our dinner cruise was spent just off shore from several of the resorts/hotels in Cabos San Lucas. It was a total bust.



We actually went on 2.1 presentations so far this trip. One for the car rental and PB resort credit, one for UVC so the kids could get discounted tours and tacos and this WM almost. The other two were fine but this mornings partial that we left after 10 minutes at WM really was a bummer.

Bill


----------



## dgalati (Feb 10, 2021)

easyrider said:


> We actually went on 2.1 presentations so far this trip. One for the car rental and PB resort credit, one for UVC so the kids could get discounted tours and tacos and this WM almost. The other two were fine but this mornings partial that we left after 10 minutes at WM really was a bummer.
> 
> Bill


Dragging up after 10 minutes probably saved you from more aggravation.  We had a few like that. One in Nashville. Old town Alexandria and at Star Island.  Star Island was a arrogant a$$ clown the othe two the closers just didn't want to hear the word no!


----------

